# Altium Designer Versión 13.0



## joryds (Feb 15, 2013)

Altium nos trae una nueva versión 2013 que facilita el diseño electrónico.
Esta son algunas de las mejoras:

-	Previas del documento de proyecto.
Una nueva Área de trabajo (View>>Workspace) se ha añadido que muestra una vista previa gráfica de todos los documentos contenidos en un proyecto abierto.   (shortcut:  CTRL+`).

-	PCB objeto y ajustes de la capa de transparencia.
Nuevo objeto PCB y ajustes de la capa de transparencia se han agregado al cuadro de diálogo Configuraciones de Vista.

-	Editor de vértices de polígonos en PCB.
Nuevo editor de Polígono y los objetos sólidos Región.

-	Regla de diseño de PCB "para la separación entre Silk y mascara de Soldadura".

-	Personalización de la designación, el tipo de letra el color y el nombre.
La lista de materiales contiene información definida por la cadena de suministro.

-	Ahora el smart PDF contiene parámetros de los componentes.
Al hacer clic en un componente, en el archivo PDF generado por SmartPDF mostrará los parámetros de ese componente.

-	Microchip Touch Control.
Soporte para Microchip Controles táctiles se ha añadido.

PD: en este link podemos encontrar todo lo nuevo de Altium 2013
http://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/What's+New+in+Altium+Designer y
http://products.live.altium.com/#r10/design/introduction

Saludos…


----------



## romarco92 (Jul 25, 2013)

Que tal joryds. Soy nuevo en el altium, recien instale la version 13.2.5 y ya he aprendido a utilizar las funciones basicas del mismo, el problema que encuentro es en la libreria, muchos de los elementos que necesito no tiene. No se si existen librerias ya hechas para descargarse o necesariamente tenemos que crear cada componente que no exista en la libreria del altium.


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola...
En el foro ya hay temas sobre esto. 
Las librerías están ordenados por fabricante en la página web de Altium... no te preocupes por la versión ya que son compatibles.

Saludos


----------



## joryds (Jul 26, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Que tal joryds. Soy nuevo en el altium, recien instale la version 13.2.5 y ya he aprendido a utilizar las funciones basicas del mismo, el problema que encuentro es en la libreria, muchos de los elementos que necesito no tiene. No se si existen librerias ya hechas para descargarse o necesariamente tenemos que crear cada componente que no exista en la libreria del altium.



Hola romarco92, acá te dejo un link donde un buen amigo nos deja  a disposición varias librerías de Altium por categoria.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=63a7bd9c2823108b&id=63A7BD9C2823108B!1070

En las versiones anteriores de Altium, incluia casi 100.000 componentes en las librerias  ahora en la versión 13, debido al tamaño del archivo 2.9GB no las incluyen para evitar un instalador con gran tamaño.

Aunque de todo modo como dice el compañero ByAxel, se puede entrar en la página oficial de Altium y descargarlas.

Saludos…


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Jul 26, 2013)

muy buenas amigos del foro  en cual de estos link puedo descargar este excelente programa completo me gustaria tenerlo para simular amplificadores y hotras cosas mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2013)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> muy buenas amigos del foro  en cual de estos link puedo descargar este excelente programa completo me gustaria tenerlo para simular amplificadores y hotras cosas mas



http://www.altium.com/en/products/altium-designer/evaluate


----------



## romarco92 (Ago 2, 2013)

Gracias muchachos por sus respuestas. Ahora tengo mas claro lo de las librerias. Gracias joryds por el link con las librerias, de seguro me seran muy utiles.


----------



## romarco92 (Ago 20, 2013)

Cuando quiero descargar algun componente de las librerias en altium me pregunta que si soy un usuario existente (EXISTING USERS), como no lo soy le doy en JOIN, ya ingreso todos los datos, y sale el mensaje de que ellos se comunicaran conmigo, y ya esta un mes y nada. No se alguien sabe como puedo hacer para descargar componentes que estan en las librerias de altium.


----------



## joryds (Ago 21, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Cuando quiero descargar algun componente de las librerias en altium me pregunta que si soy un usuario existente (EXISTING USERS), como no lo soy le doy en JOIN, ya ingreso todos los datos, y sale el mensaje de que ellos se comunicaran conmigo, y ya esta un mes y nada. No se alguien sabe como puedo hacer para descargar componentes que estan en las librerias de altium.



Hola romarco92,  si me das el nombre del componente o el fabricante tal vez te pueda ayudar.  
Yo guarde las librerías que hace unos años estaban en el instalador de Altium y el archivo tiene un tamaño de 1.37GB.

Hace mucho tiempo que no uso las librerías de Altium, porque  para mí es mejor hacer un componente que se consiga en el mercado y adaptarlo a mi prototipo, y además también creo el modelo en 3D que es una ayuda para el diseño.

Saludos…


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 21, 2013)

Jeje... ese sistema que tiene no funciona o es que realmente confirman que el nuevo usuario sea real (nombre de la empresa real) hace tiempo que espero para poder acceder a los videos ... Pero que raro, las librerias las descargas desde http://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/Download+Libraries que no pide usuario. Supongo que estan algo incompletas ya que es para la versión 10.

Y ciertamente se demora menos tiempo haciendo el componente que buscando uno hecho .

Hace un tiempo encontre el programa PCB Library Expert (http://www.pcblibraries.com/) que puede ser de ayuda al momento de crear footprints y es compatible con varios programas de diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## romarco92 (Ago 21, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> Jeje... ese sistema que tiene no funciona o es que realmente confirman que el nuevo usuario sea real (nombre de la empresa real) hace tiempo que espero para poder acceder a los videos ... Pero que raro, las librerias las descargas desde http://wiki.altium.com/display/ADOH/Download+Libraries que no pide usuario. Supongo que estan algo incompletas ya que es para la versión 10.
> 
> Y ciertamente se demora menos tiempo haciendo el componente que buscando uno hecho .
> 
> ...



Gracias Axel, revise la pagina que citaste y encontre el componente que queria. Solo tengo una duda, el componente que nesecitaba era el lm358, pero en la libreria descargada me aparece el "LM358AN" y el "LM358AD" y no se cual es la diferencia, cual deberia elegir?



Revisando me di cuenta que el "LM358AN" tiene el encapsulado (DIP8) y el "LM358AD" tiene el encapsulado (SO8).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2013)

¿Alguien sabe que placa de video se necesita para esta versión? ¿o si con un buen micro de los que vienen con video incorporado lo levanta sin problemas?

Tengo una Pc solo con video integrado (Intel G31) y con el altium 2009 no me hace el preview a medida que voy tirando las pistas (algo bastante inútil).


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 21, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que placa de video se necesita para esta versión? ¿o si con un buen micro de los que vienen con video incorporado lo levanta sin problemas?


En System Requirements, desde 128MB y para que levante el 3D el video integrado o targeta necesita que soporte Shader model 3.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> altium 2009  no me hace el preview a medida que voy tirando las pistas (algo bastante  inútil).


Conociendo al Altium, todo es configuración... no me sorprenderia que hay algo para deshabilitar.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2013)

A mi el 3D no me interesa, pero si quiero que el PCB editor funcione bien.

Yo pienso lo mismo, pero hace rato no logro hacerlo andar y google no encontré nada.

Mi configuración es esta:





El directX lo puedo habilitar, pero cuando pruebo me dice que no soporta directx 9 (ni siquiera tengo directX 9, tengo el 11 por el W7).


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 21, 2013)

El renderizado o dibujo lo realiza utilizando el procesador y cuando detecta que hay targeta, se activa el soporte de DirectX, en mi caso puedo activar el DirectX pero no el 3D ya que mi targeta no soporta la versión del Shader Model.

Respecto a la configuración prueba con el botón "Set To Defaults" o carga/importa el archivo que adjunto con el botón "Load" pero creo que el build que tengo es mayor al tuyo ya que hay algunas opciones más en los items que muestras... no se si funcione.

Cual es el peview al que exactamente te refieres?

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> Respecto a la configuración prueba con el botón "Set To Defaults" o carga/importa el archivo que adjunto con el botón "Load" pero creo que el build que tengo es mayor al tuyo ya que hay algunas opciones más en los items que muestras... no se si funcione.



Eso ya lo probé y también usé una configuración de otra PC y tampoco levantó, de todas formas ahora voy probar con tu configuración.



ByAxel dijo:


> Cual es el peview al que exactamente te refieres?



Viste cuando tiras una pista, antes de hacerla definitiva, ves un preview de como va a quedar esa pista, es decir en forma interactiva va siguiendo el mouse, todo en 2D obviamente.

*Agrego un dato importante:*

Esta misma PC tenía una placa de video, con ella levantaba sin problemas el altium, incluso el 3D. Decidí darle la placa a mi sobrino y bang! el altium me empieza a fallar.

Esto no lo puedo hacer:







A mi me sale la pista final haciendo doble click, es inútil usarlo así.

Y lamentablemente tu configuración no me sirve, lo levanta bien, pero sigue presentando el mismo problema...


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola.
Por el momento, lo único que pude encontrar fue lo llamado "Smart Interactive Routing" que hace algo como lo que mencionas. Está en "Tools->Legacy Tools->Smart Interactive Routing", el efecto se activa y desactiva con la tecla "5" (Toogle Autocomplete). Veré si hay otros.
Para otras conbinaciones de teclas en pleno ruteo, presiona Ctrl+F1.

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> Por el momento, lo único que pude encontrar fue lo llamado "Smart Interactive Routing" que hace algo como lo que mencionas. Está en "Tools->Legacy Tools->Smart Interactive Routing", el efecto se activa y desactiva con la tecla "5" (Toogle Autocomplete). Veré si hay otros.
> Para otras conbinaciones de teclas en pleno ruteo, presiona Ctrl+F1.
> 
> Saludos



Al parecer la herramienta se llama "look-ahead" y se habilita con "1". Por más que presione "1" no pasa nada, debe ser un problema con el video integrado que tengo que no le gusta .


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 21, 2013)

No creo que sea eso, si te fijas cada vez que presionas "1" cambia el  aspecto de la última línea que se conecta al cursor. Con un modo, las  pista se puede colocar hasta donde apunta el cursor y con el segundo  modo, las pista se colocan al nivel del vértice antes del cursor.

Interactively Routing and Net


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2013)

ByAxel dijo:


> No creo que sea eso, si te fijas cada vez que presionas "1" cambia el  aspecto de la última línea que se conecta al cursor. Con un modo, las  pista se puede colocar hasta donde apunta el cursor y con el segundo  modo, las pista se colocan al nivel del vértice antes del cursor.
> 
> Interactively Routing and Net



Si, es el interactivo donde además uso ese look-ahead, pero ni siquiera puedo hacerlo interactivo.

Decidí probar con el Altium 13, la verdad no lo noto pesado, pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema .

Incluso cuando quiero seleccionar varios elementos haciendo un cuadrado con el mouse para marcar el área, el cuadrado no lo dibuja, es como si ciertos elementos gráficos los obviara y esto me empezó a suceder desde que uso la placa de video que viene integrada con el mother (no es i3 o i5 que viene integrada en la CPU, es una PC dual 2 core).


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 6, 2013)

Amigos, alguien que tenga este rele para altium.


----------



## joryds (Sep 6, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Amigos, alguien que tenga este rele para altium.



Hola romarco92, que parte de la librería necesitas? esquemático, footprint o modelo en 3D.

En la captura se muestra el componente completo.

Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 8, 2013)

Q tal Joryds, no estoy muy seguro. Supongo el componente completo, necesito primero colocarlo en el esquematico para luego actualizar al pcb


----------



## joryds (Sep 10, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Q tal Joryds, no estoy muy seguro. Supongo el componente completo, necesito primero colocarlo en el esquematico para luego actualizar al pcb



Hola romarco92, acá esta el relay, espero te sirva,

PD: tiene incluido el modelo en 3D

Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gracias joryds, quisiera crear componentes pero no tengo muy claro todavia como crearlos con modelo 3D


----------



## joryds (Sep 13, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Gracias joryds, quisiera crear componentes pero no tengo muy claro todavia como crearlos con modelo 3D



Hola romarco92, allí te subo unos link, donde explican de una manera basica la creacion de componentes.





















Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 17, 2013)

Q tal Joryds, ya pude crear el componente que queria, en este caso un potenciometro. Pero no se como crear el modelo 3D, busque en la pagina de solidworks http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx donde descargue el potenciometro que queria en 3D, paro ahora no se como adjuntarlo al componente que cree en altium. (el archivo que descargue tiene la extension .SLDPRT)


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 20, 2013)

Estaba revisando varios videos en youtube, y por fin tengo mi libreria con modelos 3D. Al crear el esquematico, tengo que dibujar el simbolo del componente a crear, pero estos simbolos son generales y ya existen en otros componentes en la libreria de altium (solo el simbolo), mi duda es si es posible copiar esos simbolos (esquematicos) que ya existen a mi nuevo esquematico del componente que voy a crear. Si alguien sabe, comparta.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 20, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> es posible copiar esos simbolos (esquematicos) que ya existen a mi nuevo esquematico del componente que voy a crear. Si alguien sabe, comparta.


No es más fácil usar los símbolos de mismo Altium y agregar el modelo 3D desde sus propiedades? o quieres crear tu propia libreria, todo incluido...
...
Lo que buscas no es muy probable ya que las librerias que posee Altium están compiladas/integrados.
Saludos


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bueno, por ejemplo en un caso especifico, quiero colocar un potenciometro, pero los que hay en las librerias de altium, no corresponden al modelo que necesito. Entonces, al crear mi libreria con el potenciometro que necesito, en la parte del esquematico quisiera copiar el simbolo de los potenciometros que ya existen en las librerias de altium.


----------



## joryds (Sep 20, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Mi duda es si es posible copiar esos símbolos (esquemáticos) que ya existen a mi nuevo esquemático del componente que voy a crear. Si alguien sabe, comparta.



Hola romarco92,  claro que se puede copiar,  En el caso de mis componentes, he optado por crear mis propias librerías de Altium para adaptarlas a los prototipos y al mercado nacional.

Tengo divididas las librerías en BJT, IC, reguladores, Mosfet, inductores etc... 

Por ejemplo: 

Cuando voy a crear o  copiar el componente LM358, busco en las librerías de Altium para ver si parece, como sabemos hay varios fabricantes que tienen el mismo componente, escoges el fabricante que mejor te parezca.

Se debe abrir la librería integrada del fabricante que seleccionaste,  esto genera 2 archivos, uno con los esquemáticos y otro con los footprint como se observa en la captura Comp 3.

Luego hago lo mismo con mi librería como se observa en Comp 4.

Ahora le doy click a las 2 librerías que contienen los esquemáticos, y posteriormente dejo activa ST Operational Amplifier ya que esta me va a servir para hacer la copia del componente LM358.

En la captura Comp 6 se observa que debemos seleccionar el componente que necesitamos, luego en Tools y Copy Component como se observa.

Después de esto seleccionamos a donde vamos a copiar el componente LM358 en el ejemplo seria IC 2016.SchLib y damos OK.

En la Captura Comp 8 Observamos que el componente LM358 ya está incluido en la Librería IC 2016.

Lo demás seria usar el footprint y el modelo en 3D que deseen.

Saludos…


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 20, 2013)

Gracias Joryds, es justo lo que queria hacer.


----------



## joryds (Sep 22, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Gracias Joryds, es justo lo que quería hacer.



De nada romarco92, Mi recomendación es que realicen las librerías por tipo de componentes, esto evita que las librerías se vuelvan muy pasadas y mas si se considera incluir el modelo 3D.

En el caso de los componentes que tienen pocas referencias como potenciometros, relay, cristal, resistor, condensadores y otros que consideren se puede incluir en una librería llamada Miscelánea o cualquier otro nombre que deseen.

Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Sep 24, 2013)

Saludos. Para crear mis componentes en altium he podido copiar los footprints de los componenetes de las librerias de eagle a altium con scripts .ulp (no se que consideraciones se debe tener al hacer esto (escalas,etc)?), pero he intentado con el esquematico y lo que obtengo es una hoja .sch en blanco. No se si es posible tambien obtener el esquematico de los componentes de eagle a altium. Obviamente he utilizado un script para pcb y otro para el esquematico.


----------



## joryds (Sep 24, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Saludos. Para crear mis componentes en altium he podido copiar los footprints de los componenetes de las librerias de eagle a altium con scripts .ulp (no se que consideraciones se debe tener al hacer esto (escalas,etc)?), pero he intentado con el esquematico y lo que obtengo es una hoja .sch en blanco. No se si es posible tambien obtener el esquematico de los componentes de eagle a altium. Obviamente he utilizado un script para pcb y otro para el esquematico.




Hola  romarco92, veo que quieres aumentar la calidad de tus footprint, hace varios años tome prestados algunos footprint de Eagle utilizando la Ulp que mencionas, la verdad no conozco un programa de diseño electrónico que tenga mejores footprint que Eagle, pero no sabría decirte de una Ulp para exportar los esquemáticos.

Lo que estuve investigando era si se podían sacar los modelos en 3D de Eagle pero no obtuve resultados, desde allí empecé hacer mis modelos de componentes en SolidWorks.

PD: si tiene algún problema con algún esquemático en especial me comentas tal vez te puedo ayudar

Saludos…


----------



## romarco92 (Oct 3, 2013)

Saludos. Tal vez alguien tenga el modelo 3d de un header hembra de 10  y 5. He buscado en http://www.3dcontentcentral.es y nada.


----------



## joryds (Oct 3, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Saludos. Tal vez alguien tenga el modelo 3d de un header hembra de 10  y 5. He buscado en http://www.3dcontentcentral.es y nada.



Hola romarco92, ese conector creo que lo hice hace varios años para conectar la parte de control de mi fuente conmutada, pero use separaciones es decir, hice 17 pin y use 9, si me das una espera, te puedo hacer los de 5 y 10 pines sin separación, que es lo que creo que necesitas ?

Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Oct 3, 2013)

Me ayudarias muchisimo joryds.


----------



## romarco92 (Oct 11, 2013)

Saludos electronicos. Tengo una pregunta aunque no si deberia ir aqui. Quiero hacer el plano de masa a mi pcb, pero no se si los pads que van a soportar mi pcb deben estar en el plano de masa (conectados a gnd) o no. De antemano gracias


----------



## ruse85 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola Amigos, alguien que tenga este conector  y algunas librerías para altium.


----------



## joryds (Oct 26, 2013)

romarco92 dijo:


> Saludos. Tal vez alguien tenga el modelo 3d de un header hembra de 10  y 5. He buscado en http://www.3dcontentcentral.es y nada.



Hola romarco92, hasta ahora pude hacer los 2 modelos 3D que necesitabas, estado muy ocupado con el diseño de una SMPS que por fin termine ayer.

Saludos...


----------



## romarco92 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gracias Joryds, creí que te habias olvidado


----------



## uGox (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Estoy diseñando una placa PCB en Altium y tengo algunas dudas en cuanto a la impreción del circuito... lo voy a imprimir despues porque no tengo impresora a la mano...

Utilizo "OutputJob" para crear un archivo PDF como muestro en la imagen que adjunto. Las configraciones ya las entendí pero -> quisiera saber si el PCB se está generando en tamaño real.

Si aplico la misma configuración de "PCB Prints" para imprimir directamente -> Como se que está a tamaño real? ya que la previsualización me muestra un circuito muy grande...

Por último si no es molestia... he visto que se puede poner varios PCB del mismo tipo en una misma hoja -> Como se hace?

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2013)

Es muy probable que no te lo haga en tamaño real.

Lo que tenés que hacer es ir al "OutputJob", a la derecha te figuran que elementos formarán parte del PDF, vas al PCB y con botón derecho elegís ajuste de página o de tamaño (no recuerdo bien), ahí te permite seleccionar la escala, ponela en 1.


----------



## uGox (Nov 1, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Lo que tenés que hacer es ir al "OutputJob", a la derecha te figuran que elementos formarán parte del PDF, vas al PCB y con botón derecho elegís ajuste de página o de tamaño (no recuerdo bien), ahí te permite seleccionar la escala, ponela en 1.


A ok, gracias... ya lo encontré "PCB -> File -> Page Setup". y en OutputJob "Click derecho en PCB Prints -> Page Setup".

Respecto a lo último creo que es Embedded Board Array... ya lo pruebo.

Otra consulta: Que es CAM Document?, tiene que ver con el PCB, para que es...

Gracias


----------



## Teban89 (Nov 9, 2013)

Que tal? Tengo una duda, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: Como hago para que una pista que une varios componentes se convierta en un poligono? (creo que asi se llama).
Yo quiero ocupar la mayor cantidad posible de cobre en la placa y para eso quiero llevar las pistas a que tengan la maxima superficie posible. Hay alguna herramienta que lo haga?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola.
La herramienta se llama "Place Polygon Plane", antes o después de crear el polígono se puede indicar a que net se va a conectar, esto aparece en las opciones del polígono como "Connect to net".
Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 18, 2013)

joryds dijo:


> Hola romarco92, hasta ahora pude hacer los 2 modelos 3D que necesitabas, estado muy ocupado con el diseño de una SMPS que por fin termine ayer.
> 
> Saludos...


hola buenas tardes de casualidad no tendran la libreria de este disipador de calor o su numero de parte


----------



## joryds (Nov 18, 2013)

ruse85 dijo:


> hola buenas tardes de casualidad no tendran la libreria de este disipador de calor o su numero de parte



Hola compañero ruse85, estuve buscando en la pagina http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx  y no se encuentra ese modelo, sin las especificaciones es difícil conseguir el modelo.
Si me das algunas medidas básicas como largo, alto y espesor te podría crear algo parecido.

PD: Donde puedo comprar ese disipador ?

Saludos...


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 18, 2013)

joryds dijo:


> Hola compañero ruse85, estuve buscando en la pagina http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx  y no se encuentra ese modelo, sin las especificaciones es difícil conseguir el modelo.
> Si me das algunas medidas básicas como largo, alto y espesor te podría crear algo parecido.
> 
> PD: Donde puedo comprar ese disipador ?
> ...


de largo 45mm x16mm y los recicle


----------



## joryds (Nov 18, 2013)

ruse85 dijo:


> de largo 45mm x16mm y los recicle



Hola no me diste la 3 medidas, pero ahora aprovecho para que me des las medidas que reseño en la captura, si observas están del 1 al 7 .

PD: la medida 1 es igual a la 3

Saludos...


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 7, 2013)

hola buenas tardes, instale el Altium 13 porque lo necesito para los estudios y necesito las librerías, creo que antes con la version 10 venían unas librerías de 1,6gb aprox y venían muchísimos componentes, alguien tiene dichas librerías? ES que el componente lm3914 no me aparece el en Altium  y me gustaría tener las librerías completas para futuros proyectos.

Saludos!


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 7, 2013)

Turboalimentados dijo:


> hola buenas tardes, instale el Altium 13 porque lo necesito para los estudios y necesito las librerías, creo que antes con la version 10 venían unas librerías de 1,6gb aprox y venían muchísimos componentes, alguien tiene dichas librerías? ES que el componente lm3914 no me aparece el en Altium  y me gustaría tener las librerías completas para futuros proyectos.
> 
> Saludos!


 Librerias Altium V13 o anteriores... o también puedes hacer las librerias que es fácil... lee el link.
Saludos


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 7, 2013)

Ya instalé Las librerias de wiki altium pero están incompletas, faltan componentes, lo de hacerlas pues no tengo tiempo y sólo las necesito para algún proyecto que me mandan en el Instituto... Saludos y gracias


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 9, 2013)

una pregunta, con la nueva versión que han sacado Altium 14 sera compatible con las librerías que hay por ahi que traía la versión 10??


----------



## joryds (Dic 9, 2013)

Turboalimentados dijo:


> una pregunta, con la nueva versión que han sacado Altium 14 sera compatible con las librerías que hay por ahí que traía la versión 10??



Es compatible ya lo comprobé

PD: yo tengo 1.4GB en librerías de Altium esto es un poco mas de 100.000 componentes, hace muchos años estoy creando los componentes que uso en mis proyecto, esto mejora la confiabilidad de tus librerías.

si estas interesado en las librerías, buscaremos la forma de enviártelas.


Saludos...


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 9, 2013)

joryds dijo:


> Es compatible ya lo comprobé
> 
> PD: yo tengo 1.4GB en librerías de Altium esto es un poco mas de 100.000 componentes, hace muchos años estoy creando los componentes que uso en mis proyecto, esto mejora la confiabilidad de tus librerías.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto estoy interesando en las librerías jeje contactame por privado pero son que las has hecho usted o de las que traía la versión 10 que eran bastante completas?

Saludos!


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 18, 2013)

Hola tengo instalado el Altium 14 en mi portátil y bueno dentro de unos diad tendré un monitor de 22 pulgadas conectado de segundo monitor, como podría configurar el Altium para usar las dos pantallas y por ejemplo en una tener el esquema y en el otro La pcb?


----------



## romarco92 (Ene 5, 2014)

Saludos. Alguien sabe como hacer para imprimir varios pcb en la misma hoja en altium, quiero obtener algo asi como la imagen adjunta.


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Ene 13, 2014)

joryds dijo:


> Es compatible ya lo comprobé
> 
> PD: yo tengo 1.4GB en librerías de Altium esto es un poco mas de 100.000 componentes, hace muchos años estoy creando los componentes que uso en mis proyecto, esto mejora la confiabilidad de tus librerías.
> 
> ...



Hola buen día, aprovecho para saludar por año nuevo 2014 espero les haya ido muy bien a todos    , a mi también me interesaría mucho si pudieras compartir esas librerías, intenté bajar me registré pero no me contestan :/ valla suerte la mía.
bueno ojalá pudieras te lo agradecería mucho.
saludos cordiales
-Atte Miguel Angel


----------



## joryds (Ene 14, 2014)

X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii dijo:


> Hola buen día, aprovecho para saludar por año nuevo 2014 espero les haya ido muy bien a todos    , a mi también me interesaría mucho si pudieras compartir esas librerías, intenté bajar me registré pero no me contestan :/ valla suerte la mía.
> bueno ojalá pudieras te lo agradecería mucho.
> saludos cordiales
> -Atte Miguel Angel



Hola Miguel Angel, para empezar puedes descargar estas librerías de la pagina oficial de Altium http://techdocs.altium.com/display/ADOH/Download+Libraries

El compañero Miguel Adrian Camacho, nos permite descargar sus librerías de Altium en el siguiente Link https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=63a7bd9c2823108b#cid=63A7BD9C2823108B&id=63A7BD9C2823108B!1070


Saludos...


----------



## fgentili (Ene 14, 2014)

Hola, estuve buscando la librería de NXP, que posee el micro LPC 4337, alguien tiene idea donde lo puedo conseguir, porque de la pagina de Altium no puedo bajara 
Saludos


----------



## ruse85 (Ene 20, 2014)

joryds dijo:


> Es compatible ya lo comprobé
> 
> PD: yo tengo 1.4GB en librerías de Altium esto es un poco mas de 100.000 componentes, hace muchos años estoy creando los componentes que uso en mis proyecto, esto mejora la confiabilidad de tus librerías.
> 
> ...



me interesarían las librerías que has creado  no se si hay posibilidad de proporcionármelas. 

saludos


----------



## joryds (Ene 20, 2014)

ruse85 dijo:


> me interesarían las librerías que has creado  no se si hay posibilidad de proporcionármelas



Hola ruse85, lamentablemente las librerías que he creado son de la empresa y contienen información de proveedores y otros datos personales.

para darte una idea, cuando yo selecciono un componente me muestra los precios
de las 3 compañías donde realizo mis compras. 

Si necesitas algún componente en especial me comentas, para ver en que te puedo ayudar.

Saludos...


----------



## ruse85 (Ene 25, 2014)

joryds dijo:


> Hola ruse85, lamentablemente las librerías que he creado son de la empresa y contienen información de proveedores y otros datos personales.
> 
> para darte una idea, cuando yo selecciono un componente me muestra los precios
> de las 3 compañías donde realizo mis compras.
> ...



de hecho nesecito de montaje superficial todos los passive resistencias capacitores de tantalio, capacitores electroliticos, empacaquetados dpack y d2pack, y disipadores para el dpack y d2pack, conectores de montaje y de insercion en especial los molex. no se si puedas ayudarme.
te la agradeceria mucho e spara un proyecto de la escuela y casi no tengo mucho tiempo


----------



## robertojoa (Feb 9, 2014)

Donde lo puedo conseguir el Altium Designer 13?

Quien me puede manda un link confiable?


----------



## ByAxel (Feb 10, 2014)

robertojoa dijo:


> Donde lo puedo conseguir el Altium Designer 13?
> Quien me puede manda un link confiable?



De Altium Downloads, los demás está prohibido en el foro.


----------



## Forrest69 (Feb 23, 2014)

joryds dijo:


> Hola Miguel Angel, para empezar puedes descargar estas librerías de la pagina oficial de Altium http://techdocs.altium.com/display/ADOH/Download+Libraries
> 
> El compañero Miguel Adrian Camacho, nos permite descargar sus librerías de Altium en el siguiente Link https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=63a7bd9c2823108b#cid=63A7BD9C2823108B&id=63A7BD9C2823108B!1070
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por compartir esos recursos, está genial. Yo llevo poco tiempo y me tocó hacerme mis propias librerías y con eso iba tirando. Con esto ahorraré tiempo. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ruse85 (Mar 17, 2014)

alguien que tenga este heat sink en 3d. se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## joryds (Mar 24, 2014)

ruse85 dijo:


> alguien que tenga este heat sink en 3d. se los agradeceria mucho



Hola ruse85, lo primero que hago antes de crear los modelos en 3D con SolidWoks es entrar a la siguiente pagina
http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/secure/download-model.aspx?catalogid=171&id=288595

Si no encuentro el componente ahora si lo creo.

Alli te adjunto el modelo en .Step

Saludos...


----------



## ruse85 (Jul 15, 2014)

joryds dijo:


> Hola ruse85, lamentablemente las librerías que he creado son de la empresa y contienen información de proveedores y otros datos personales.
> 
> para darte una idea, cuando yo selecciono un componente me muestra los precios
> de las 3 compañías donde realizo mis compras.
> ...



hola muy buenas tardes no tendras de casualidad la libreria del relay E1026 y E1004 te subo los datasheet de los relay y sus bases te lo agradeceria


----------



## Panchosan (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, buen día.  Alguien sabe como imprimir más de un circuito PCB en Altium en la misma hoja?  Lo que pasa es que cuando le doy "_File>Fabrication Outputs>Final_ solo puedo imprimir uno.  Saludos.


----------



## joryds (Ago 1, 2014)

ruse85 dijo:


> hola muy buenas tardes no tendras de casualidad la libreria del relay E1026 y E1004 te subo los datasheet de los relay y sus bases te lo agradeceria



Hola compañero ruse85, yo no he usado ese tipo de relay, si buscas en la pagina de solidWorks posiblemente lo encuentres. 
http://www.3dcontentcentral.es/Default.aspx





Panchosan dijo:


> Hola, buen día.  Alguien sabe como imprimir más de un circuito PCB en Altium en la misma hoja?  Lo que pasa es que cuando le doy "_File>Fabrication Outputs>Final_ solo puedo imprimir uno.  Saludos.



Hola Panchosan, en Altium hay una opción que se llama Panelizar, y esta en Place > Embedded Board Array/Panelize,.

en el siguiente link esta mejor explicado


----------



## Panchosan (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola Panchosan, en Altium hay una opción que se llama Panelizar, y esta en Place > Embedded Board Array/Panelize,.

en el siguiente link esta mejor explicado  
[/QUOTE]

Muchas gracias Joryds, fué muy útil.  Otra cosa, de casualidad no tiene una librería de misceláneos con modelado 3D.

Gracias.


----------



## miguelc (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola...Me encuentro dando mis primeros pasos con Altium Designer Ver 13.
Aún me encuentro peleando bastante con la creación de nuevos componentes...por lo que he leído aquí, intuyo que es una situación normal; hasta que uno logre hacerse de una buena librería con componentes propios y ajenos.

*¿Alguno tendrá la amabilidad de compartirme el siguiente componente?:*
Número de pieza de Digi-Key: P6SMB33CALFTR-ND
P6SMB Series (Hoja de datos Adjunta)

_Es un TVS Diode. _
En Altium podría crearlo a partir del dibujo esquemático del Diodo Zéner, pero aún no me doy cuenta como utilizar un dibujo de un componente preexistente, como base para dibujar otro. 

Desde ya quedo agradecido por la mano. 
Saludos,

*Miguel
Bs. As - Argentina*


----------



## ssyn (Ago 21, 2014)

Hola JoryDS, cual es la capa de transparencia?


----------



## joryds (Ago 22, 2014)

ssyn dijo:


> Hola JoryDS, cual es la capa de transparencia?



Hola ssyn, la capa de transparencia se observa en la imagen.

Saludos...


----------



## Pull1988 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola amigos soy totalmente nuevo en altium designer, quiero en particular agregar la libreria de microchip para pics, me descargue justamente de un enlace que encontré en este mismo tema ya tengo la libreria pero n se como agregarla al altium, por favor ayuda


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 22, 2014)

Agregar librería:

Design -> Add/Remove Library... -> Add Library...

Y cargas la librería que quieras.


----------



## Printpix (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo que tal altium como trabaja o complicado? hay tutorial para aprender?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2014)

Printpix dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo que tal altium como trabaja o complicado? hay tutorial para aprender?



*Tutorial Altium*


----------



## Printpix (Sep 29, 2014)

Gracias!! lo que yo se es eagle pero voy a ver que tal en altium....


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 29, 2014)

Altium tiene tutoriales a punta pala. Y videotutoriales. Eso sí, _in English_.
Pásate por su web.


----------



## Comet (Dic 28, 2014)

Hola!

Tengo la Vs 14.3 y han cambiado casi nada en esta Versión, lo que no puedo hacer es modificar una librería ya existente, en el esquemático.
Si mal no recuerdo se podía editar un  “Integrated Library” en donde podías modificar los pines y el tamaño de los integrados o cualquier componente de tu trabajo
Pero no encuentro esa opción

Adjunto una foto del IC que quiero intercambiar los pines


Saludos!



PD:  en cuanto lo descubra, también lo publicare


----------



## brian metal (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola gente, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con este problema:
Tengo un error en el Altium Designer 14 
Resulta que estoy en la ventana del Altium que es "Available Libreries" , donde se instalan (o se cargan) las librerías para poder ser utilizadas en el diseño de un circuito. 
Resulta que después de cargar 23 librerías, al querér subir una más me aparece este error: 

Access violation at address 004090BF in module DXP.EXE . Read of address 00000001 at 004090BF. 

Alguien sabe qué sucede y cómo solucionarlo para poder cargar más librerías? Será que el Altium tiene un máximo de librerías para poder ser utilizadas? 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## JCAK (Abr 15, 2015)

Hola a todos , hago una pregunta sobre KEEP-OUT

Al crear un PCB con la ayuda del PCB board Wizard, la distancia  "Keep-Out distance from board edge" es de 1.3mm (50 mil), pero yo ahora  quiero modificarla y no encuentro desde dónde hacerlo.

Alguien me sabria decir en que opción de menú se encuentra, cómo hago  para cambiarla, porque recorrí las reglas y varios menu de todas las  herramientas y sigo sin encontrar dónde esta la opción.

 Gracias por tirarme una mano.

Saludos


----------



## NAXXITO (May 29, 2015)

Hola, he estado buscando info, tanto en Altium Resources como en este foro, y no encuentro la solucion, que creo que debe de ser secillisa. 
Cuando creo un PDF de mi proyecto (en Altium Designer 9) y configuro las hojas en vertical y horizontal estas me aparecen siempre con una configuración (o vertical u horizontal). Es un poco desesperante  por mucho que configure la hoja del esquemático, al crearme el PDF no se cambia la configuración. ¿Alguna idea de que es lo que puedo estar haciendo mal? ¿No deberia de autogirarse si la hoja tiene una configuracion ya preestablecida, ademas del template?
Os adjunto una imagen de lo que me ocurre.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## danny90 (Jul 31, 2015)

acabo de instalar altium 14.3

cual es la direccion para pegar las librerias que acabo de descargar ?
no encuentro en program files (86)


----------

